# Xfinity on Demand - Hide Adult Content



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Is there a way to hide adult content available on Xfinity on Demand _without_ turning on parental controls where you need a PIN code? When I turned on the hide adult content feature, I couldn't watch Crisis without entering a PIN.


----------



## godsey1 (Jan 23, 2014)

The way I did it was hit the guide button, go to the channel and click left to highlight the channel and press enter. It should give you the option to delete the channel. I really love this option. Hope it helps,

Tony


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

godsey1 said:


> The way I did it was hit the guide button, go to the channel and click left to highlight the channel and press enter. It should give you the option to delete the channel. I really love this option. Hope it helps,
> 
> Tony


If you do this, is there a way to get the channel back in the future?


----------



## godsey1 (Jan 23, 2014)

I have not checked into getting them back, but I would say a guided setup would be in order. That would be my best guess. Maybe someone withmore knowledge will chime in,

Tony


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

I think you are talking about two different things.... the original post is about inside of the comcast on demand "app".

To answer the question about returning hidden channels to the guide..
There are two ways to add a channel back into your list of channels:
1. (When in the HD guide) If you hit the yellow "a" button when in the guide, you can set it to show "my channels", "favorites" or "all". Set it to "all", find the channel(s) you want to add back to "my channels", click left to highlight it and click select. You will see options to 'watch now" "add channel to favorites" and "add channel to channel list". Then set your view back to "my channels"
2. (with either HD or SD menus) Go to settings and messages/settings/channels/channel list and click 'select' on your remote to add them back to your channel list.


----------



## tcorning (Nov 14, 2001)

If you turn on Parental Controls temporarily and change the Hide Adult setting to "on", that will still affect Xfinity On-Demand after Parental Controls are turned off. You just need to enable P/C temporarily to change the Hide Adult setting. Note that if P/C are enabled, then programs rated Adult Only in MyShows will show up as "Title Hidden" when Hide Adult is set to "on".

Hope this helps


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

tcorning said:


> If you turn on Parental Controls temporarily and change the Hide Adult setting to "on", that will still affect Xfinity On-Demand after Parental Controls are turned off. You just need to enable P/C temporarily to change the Hide Adult setting. Note that if P/C are enabled, then programs rated Adult Only in MyShows will show up as "Title Hidden" when Hide Adult is set to "on".
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks! That seemed to work!


----------

